# NAT modéré (partage connexion Mac > 360)



## neonitrus (12 Août 2008)

bonjour à tous! 

voilà, j'aimerais que le NAT de ma 360 soit en "ouvert" et pas modéré. J'ai compris comment ouvrir les ports réseaux mais seulement voilà, on ne peut entrer que des IP de ce style : 192.168.*1*.XX mais dans ma XBOX, son IP est 192.168.*0*.XX et je ne peux donc pas ouvrir les ports. La XBOX est connectée au live avec un partage internet via mon Mac par ethernet, voilà pourquoi j'ai un zéro dans l'IP de la console. J'ai déjà tenté de faire autrement mais si j'entre une adresse IP 192.168.1.XX, je ne peux plus me connecter à internet avec mon Mac dés que ma 360 s'allume...

Que puis-je faire? le plus simplement possible bien entendu... pour info j'ai un modem Wifi Philips (les classiques de chez Belgacom)

je veux que mon NAT soit ouvert car j'ai des problèmes pour rejoindre certaines parties et même pour inviter des amis dans des sessions de jeu...


----------



## maousse (13 Août 2008)

si je comprends bien ton cas, ton modem routeur wifi donne accès en wifi à ton mac, que tu partages par ethernet avec ta xbox, c'est ça ?

ton problème, c'est que tu as deux routeurs en série, et c'est là que ça coince.

ça ne se connecte pas en wifi, les xbox ?


----------



## neonitrus (13 Août 2008)

maousse a dit:


> si je comprends bien ton cas, ton modem routeur wifi donne accès en wifi à ton mac, que tu partages par ethernet avec ta xbox, c'est ça ?
> 
> ton problème, c'est que tu as deux routeurs en série, et c'est là que ça coince.
> 
> ça ne se connecte pas en wifi, les xbox ?



oui c'est bien cela. La Xbox peut se connecter au wifi mais l'adaptateur coute 75 et je ne mettrai pas ce prix, surtout si je ne suis pas obligé comme dans ce cas-ci...


----------



## Museforever (31 Août 2008)

Salut.

J'utilise la même configuration que toi et je n'arrive pas à résoudre ce problème de nat modéré ...


----------



## PePe_RiToX (12 Septembre 2008)

Personne n'a réussi à le faire?


----------



## Museforever (12 Septembre 2008)

Je pense qu'il faudrait ouvrir les ports dans le Firewall. Le problème est que depuis Léopard, on ne peut plus le faire.


----------



## PePe_RiToX (13 Septembre 2008)

Euh apparemment quelqu'un a réussi à le faire avec son macbook pro, il a mis la solution sur son blog http://www.benjamin-aparicio.info/blog/?p=20#comment-45
Cependant j'ai essayé sa méthode et ça marche tjs pas, bon c'est vrai il faut qu'en réseau je suis une super bouse, ça doit surement venir de là


----------



## Museforever (19 Septembre 2008)

Yop yop.

Je suis étudiant en Réseaux et Télécommunications donc je pense avoir le potentiel pour résoudre le problème.

Je pense que le fait de partager la connexion internet sur le mac revient à activer le routage sous OS X. Seulement, si le mac agit comme routeur, alors il faut ouvrir les ports. Et je pense que le problème vient de là.

2 solutions : soit Apple nous sort une mise à jour qui nous fourni un vrai firewall, soit on attend le passage en ipv6 qui supprimera carrément le NAT  (bon ok y'aura une nouvelle xbox d'ici là mais bon ...).


----------

